# Paramoth Question..why can't I use regular moth crystals?



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I would have thought you would be safe enough, as long as the 'inert ingredient' whatever it is, really is inert. Personally I'm not comfortable using artificial chemicals in hives, but then I live in a climate where moth tends to be a summer problem, and I don't worry too much over the winter. Doubtless I'll get an infestation sooner or later, but moth larvae are good fishing bait so it won't be all loss. They tend to go for comb which either contains pollen or has been bred in, as they require some protein content in their diet. Extracting supers which have never been bred in are safer.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

Thank you for the help.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello Jim
been useing the moth balls for over 20yrs. now =never seen a difference in the para moth except for $$$$
I just put lot extra in my stored boxes never had any cakeing as the balls kinda melt away after months in storage.
somr its just common sense and no frills gets the job done.
Don


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just use the moth balls that are PARADICHLOROBENZENE. Some are not and you don't want to use them because it gets into the wax. I've only bought it at the drug store or hardware store.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Moths won't attack yellow combs from honey supers that have not been used for brood combs (use excluders).
Stockpile your dead out brood chambers on top of strong hives, they will keep out the moths.

Therefore, you won't need any mothballs at all.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not had luck keeping moths out totally by any method. The bacterial method worked the best of any I've tried. The moth balls keep down the laying of eggs. They get into all of my combs, and the only thing I've seen kill them is a good hard freeze.


----------

